# Frage: Printmedien



## Azazel (28. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

würde mich freuen wenn mir hier weiter geholfen werden könnte. Bin nicht so sehr bewandert in dem Bereich Printmedien. 
Hätte da ein paar Fragen, die einer Klärung bedürfen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht so recht in welches Forum dieses Thema gehört. Wenn es hier falsch ist, bitte verschieben. 

1. Druck auf Textilien 
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bedrucken lassen von Textilien? 
Wenn ja kennt ihr eine Internet Firma oder geht ihr da zur Druckerei eures Vertrauens?  

Wichtig wäre ich brauch keine große Stückzahl, sondern erstmal nur ein Exemplar. Gibt es hier etwas besonderes zu beachten, oder wie normal eine Auflösung von 300 Dpi und Cmyk Farbmodus? 

Kann ich die Textilien selber abgeben oder muss ich unbedingt auf die der Druckerei zurück greifen? 

Wenn ich beispielsweise ein schwarzes T-shirt bedrucken lasse, muss ich dann als BG meines Motives schwarz wählen oder transparent? 


2. Briefpapier/Papier für Bewerbungen 
Ist es möglich so etwas machen zu lassen. Aber ich brauche da auch wieder keine große Stückzahl. Nimmt eine Druckerei solche Anfragen mit geringer Stückzahl überhaupt an? 


3. Rohlinge mit Aufschrift 
Kann ich mich herfür auch an eine Druckerei wenden oder wer ist für so etwas Zuständig? Gibt es hier Besonderheiten beim Erstellen des Motives zu beachten? 


Wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## chrisbergr (28. Mai 2005)

@ Textilien: Bin da bis jetzt immer zu nem Copy-Shop in der Nähe gegangen, die machen das ja ohne weiteres mit niedriger Anzahl. Bei eigenen Textilien wird da ein Aufpreis auf dich zukommen, da die dafür nicht die 'Schablonen' haben. Das mit CMYK und 300dpi hab ich automatisch gemacht, weiß nicht ob das verlangt wird. Dürfte aber sicher optimal sein.


----------



## Ellie (28. Mai 2005)

Moin acid.rain,

von was für Schablonen sprichst Du?

@Azazel

Einzestücke laufen im Transferverfahren oder Flex- bzw. Flockdruck. Und es kommt immer auf das Motiv an, gerade bei dunklen Textilien ist nicht alles möglich bzw. für ein einzelstück zu teuer. Die wenigsten Textildrucker akzeptieren gelieferte Textilien, weil sie keine Garantie für eine Haltbarkeit übernehmen können... es kommt gelegentlich vor, daß billige Teile sich verfärben oder der Druck nicht sonderlich gut hält. Manche akzeptieren es, wenn du auf die Garantie verzichtest.

Es kommt in allen drei Fällen wesentlich darauf an was für eine Qualität und welches Druckverfahren angewendet wird. 

Für die Bewerbungen sind Fasblaserausdrucke sinnvoll, die fahren eine Auflösung für Bilder bei 600dpi.

Für das Briefpapier... geht auch als Farblaserkopie, wenn es nicht noch einmal durch einen hitzefixierenden Drucker oder Kopierer durchläuft, Druck auf einem Tintenstrahler ist kein Problem. Vorlage bei 300 dpi ist ausreichend. Bei Farblaserdrucken ist es ohne Probleme möglich auch nur 20 anfertigen zu lassen, Offset lohnt sich erst ab 1.000 Blatt (kommt auf die Farbe an).

CD-Rohlinge... meinst Du per Etikette? Dann gehen auch kleine Auflagen, ansonsten werden CDs im Siebdruck angefertigt in höheren Auflagen. Da kenne ich mich nicht genau aus, aber mit höherer Auflage meine ich meherere Hundert.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter,
LG,
Ellie


----------



## chrisbergr (28. Mai 2005)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin acid.rain,
> 
> von was für Schablonen sprichst Du?


Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht genau, wie das heißt. Aber da gibt es eben solche Dinger die ich einfach mal 'Schablone' oder 'Raster' nenne, wo die genauen Maße der Shirts drinne sind und das Bild dann an die Richtige Stelle gerückt werden kann.
Wenn man da jetzt ein anderes Shirt hat, hat dieses natürlich auch andere Maße und man kann sich somit nicht auf diese Vorlagen der anderen verlassen, bzw. dass das Motiv an der richtigen Stelle ist.


----------



## Ellie (29. Mai 2005)

Moin,

ach sooo... na, ich mach das ohne Schablone und hatte noch nie Probleme. Aber interessant das es sowas tatsächlich gibt.

Erst dachte ich Du meinst das Sieb.

LG,
Ellie


----------

